# Professional Makeup Cases.. Which one???



## jessicajessicax (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone.. 
Im very new to this and couldnt see it posted anywhere..

Just wanted to ask if anyone knows where you can buy a really good LARGE professional makeup case .. I need one for freelancing. I like the ones that have two cases, one on top of another.. have searched the web but still no luck as yet!!
Also whats everyones thoughts on the MU cases that are a fabric material? They're awesome and light weight but do they look as professional.?!?! 

THANKS


----------



## Karlita Bonita (Feb 3, 2008)

Try Ebay.....that is where I got mine.  I have a rolling case that is actually 2 cases in one....you can use them individually or stack them both for traveling.  

If you don't like Ebay....try this site....Yazmo.com

=)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## jessicajessicax (Feb 3, 2008)

Yazmo is the only one ive found that i liked so far!! Thanks!


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 3, 2008)

I've begun experimenting with suitcases (so far just with my hair stuff, though) and I have seen and liked Zuca cases before... not cheap, but sturdy, with a built in seat. (zuca.com)


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 4, 2008)

Suitcases or Zuca cases....stay away from traditional metal traincases....they weigh sooooo much and are really hard to maneuver around-especially up stairs (Zuca bags are double wheeled so they go up stairs w/o a problem)


----------



## MadchenRogue (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I don't own a train case, but seen a bunch here
Artist Cases

If you are on a budget, this is also a cool alternative
Buy ARTBIN Hip Roof Box | Online Discount Art Supply Store


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not sure where you live, but most pro makeup supply stores will carry them.
I got mine from a place here called Studio F/X:


----------



## stacey wacey (Feb 5, 2008)

I've found that train cases tend to be too bulky and esp with all your gear in becomes way to heavy.

I personally use suitcases and put all my makeup in clear, plastic organizers so I can see exactly what is in it. 

Though I have heard that the soft train cases work pretty well.

Example:
Pro Soft Sided Rolling Cosmetic Case w/ Trays TS-100 - TS-100
or
Pro Soft Sided Carry On Cosmetic Case w/ Trays TS-99 - TS-99

Though I don't think I'll be going to those anytime soon.

HTH


----------



## crazystacy82 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Jessica, 

I work for Mac and we were just informed in our update that we are coming out with a MAC CASE made by Zuca, it comes out in Feb or March. The PRO Mac Stores are the only ones that will have it. I think they will have it for 285 or so and it only weights 8 lbs without product so thoseI think these are little better than  metal cases as they may be a little bulky so look out for it . There is no launch date so once the stores get it, they will be put out so you have to call the nearest pro store to check it out. Also I friend of mine who  does makeup bought a Stanley case that the contruction workers use she went to like a Lowes or Home Depot and bought one.

Hope that helps.
SC


----------

